# Factory Tires



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

My factory tires are M+S rated is this common....are all 17" factory tires the same?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes Spice....The 17" OEM tires are B.F. Goodrich G-Force... mud+snow.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## JUDYKAYNC (Dec 20, 2006)

I asked a question 5 days ago and no one gave me an answer about the air pressure for my 18 inch tires.
what's everyone elses?

also what is the best tires to buy?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JUDYKAYNC said:


> I asked a question 5 days ago and no one gave me an answer about the air pressure for my 18 inch tires.
> what's everyone elses?
> 
> also what is the best tires to buy?


33psi, it is also on your driverside door jamb. 36psi for highspeed operation with less than 470lbs cargo and pass.,39psi front and 44psi rear up to 740lbs cargo and pass. I would check Tirerack.com for some tires good prices too and you can get them in about a week. Or check out America Tire.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JUDYKAYNC said:


> I asked a question 5 days ago and no one gave me an answer about the air pressure for my 18 inch tires.
> what's everyone elses?
> 
> also what is the best tires to buy?


You were answered Judy >>>>>



Quote:
Originally Posted by JUDYKAYNC 


JUDYKAYNC said:


> How much is the air pressure in your tires. I have a 2006 GTO. need some answers. I keep 33 pounds in each..
> 
> thanks





GTO JUDGE said:


> *Open your driver's door and locate the tag on the inside at rear quarter panel. Use THAT recommended PSI.*
> 
> On the 17" tires Mine recommends 35 psi.
> Do not underinflate your tires.


____________________________________________________________

The best type of tire depends on your application. If your car is a daily driver in all kinds of weather you will want Mud+Snow Tires (all-season). The Potenza's on your car are not designed for snow. If your car is a fair weather driver in dry to occasionally wet road ways the tread design does not have to be as aggressive. Tire rack will offer you information on the type of tire best suited for your driving habits. 

If you want the high speed ratings (130 mph on up) W,Y,Z or ZR is the rating you will want. If High speed is not a concern you can go with a more standard passenger rated tire and save yourself some money.

As far as brands, there are a all host of brands to chose from. You can search this site for feedback on drivers who are using their tires. You can also check consumer reports for their opinions on the best tires out there.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

we have had a lot of rain in the last few days in Chicagoland...I have been somewhat dissatisfied with the stock 17" B.F. Goodrich tires...for M+S tires they seem pretty greasy to me (only 4500 miles on them) but that may be more the 400+ TQ...I found this in startup and slow speed turns...no high speed stuff...
Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Mods*



SPICERED2006 said:


> My factory tires are M+S rated is this common....are all 17" factory tires the same?


Me personally I just installed a Poweraid Throttle body spacer, AEM silver Brute Force Air Intake, because air filter is not coated with oil like most others. I purchased a SuperChips Computer programmer, decision on SuperChips was due to what I was reading in the Diablo forums. I've been told by friends of mine who have Corsa Sport exhaust that they are a top brand. Corsa has a special design that stops the droaning sound that most after market mufflers get at certain cruising speeds and the four inch chrome tips look almost like factory. Other than those mods I have tinted my windows, threw in some custom Lloyd floor mats and trunk mat, reflective GTO insert in rear fascia of bumper, reflective overlay decal goes over GTO on front grill, engine cover and strut tower vinyl decal overlays and applied a GTO windshield decal that matches my '06 Torrid red goat. And once in a while some mystery oil in the fuel tank and a bottle of Lucas Octane Boost!!!


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

get rid of the rockstones. they start to loose grip around 140, i would not know any thing about that tho  i would recomend the general exclaim UHP, and at 110 a pop cheap too. i rode in a 04 w/them and the road noise was not that bad. most people go with the BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDW 2, but i have heard of problems IF you have a blow out at 120+ ur screwed and not in the good way. THE ONLY blow outs i know of are caused by nails, glass etc, and not from the tire its self. some people go with the michelin PS 1 or 2's, or the goodyear F1's. it all depends on miles per year you drive, i rack up less than 5k/yr, so i will go with a stickier tire that lasts about 20-30k. 

mods. 
1. get rid of the CAGS! seen someone bend shifting fork, still shifted but sucked. the diablio sport can do the same thing as the $20 part. 
2. SHIFTER!! any one but the B&M, either hurstor GMM.

i helped a guy last weekend do JBA's w/catted mids, magnaflowcat back, K&N CAI, ported throttle body, and some weird jap springs (front 1 inch drop, rear .8). he pulled 308 hp, 330 tq at the rw's, on a dynojet (i have heard the dynojet is more "real world numbers"). remember this was an 04 and NO tune, he just wanted to check his a/f ratio. i plan to do the JBA's w/catted mids, loudmouth I cat back, springs (1 inch drop all around), possibly struts and bushings, K&N CAI, tires, hurst STS, diablio sport tuner, and go in for a good dyno tune. i am trying for 370/370 at the rw's with a good tune. i hope it helps, and am sorry for the long post.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've got the fuzion zri's on my goat. they have a squishy feel compared to the factory potenza's. wet weather they seem to stick well. it was explained to me the uniT technology in the bridgestones was put into the fuzions which has something to do with the rubber compound and makes it grip very well in wet weather. i'd say they do well in my opinion. i can mash the gas as hard as i can in the dry and get about the same results. very predictable tire. unlike the futura's on my rustang which are just itching to be replaced.:lol:


----------



## JUDYKAYNC (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for all the answers.
I don't use the door jam psi anymore because it ran the tread off my tires. 39psi in the back is crazy since there is no weight in the back. All the weight is in the front. So I read the manual and it says 33 psi in all tires. now I have to purchase two new tires because of the door jam psi.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

JUDYKAYNC said:


> thanks for all the answers.
> I don't use the door jam psi anymore because it ran the tread off my tires. 39psi in the back is crazy since there is no weight in the back. All the weight is in the front. So I read the manual and it says 33 psi in all tires. now I have to purchase two new tires because of the door jam psi.


 are you sure it's not the alignment? my right rear tire wanted to leave me around 25k with bad wear patterns.


----------

